# Guess how many puppies!



## GSDBESTK9

Alexa is due Jan. 1st so she has 10 days left and she is already huge!!! 

I say 8!


----------



## iBaman

12 =p


----------



## LaRen616

9 puppies


----------



## Lucy Dog

My guess is a whole lot of puppies. If I win do I get one?


----------



## kleinenHain

I say 9


----------



## Jax08

Not slowing her down any! LOL Is she one of yours? I must have missed her on your website!


----------



## zyppi

Don't know, but what a beautiful bi-color blimp

No harm meant Alexa, you really do look wonderful!


----------



## ChancetheGSD

12 was my first guess. Have fun. LOL!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Jax08 said:


> Not slowing her down any! LOL Is she one of yours? I must have missed her on your website!


 
She is a daughter of Dennis' last competition dog Zeno and granddaughter to Xena (Xena is the foundation female for Johnson-Haus German Shepherds). We co-own her with a friend. She is listed on our web site.


----------



## ShenzisMom

I'm guessing 13 - your Bakers Dozen! :wild:


----------



## Jax08

I saw her.  I can't believe I missed her on my several internet stalking expeditions of your website! She's beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Stosh

She is HUGE! I'll say 10


----------



## Anastasia

Aww, I don't know how many puppies but I sure feel for her and her swollen self. Makes my back hurt just thinking about it LOL!


----------



## Shaina

She looks bigger than our lab did with 12 puppies.... my guess is at LEAST that! Holy puppies!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

She is a beautiful momma, I would guess 9 big puppies.


----------



## Emoore

If we guess correctly do we win one?


----------



## holland

would guess 10


----------



## Lynn_P

What a pretty girl.... 10.. 5 and 5!!


----------



## Josh's mom

I'll say 10 also, 6 boys, 4 girls


----------



## Geeheim

9 pups. 4 boys, 5 girls. =)


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Nine - 6 males, 3 females.


----------



## KSdogowner

I'll say 13. She is very beautiful :wub:


----------



## jprice103

My guess is 10. And I want one to be mine!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

She looks like my golden did around that stage. Peaches had 10. So that's my guess.  Though, I wouldn't be too surprised if the final count was more around 11-12. 


She's beautiful btw! Looks like she will make some awesome puppies! Can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## PupperLove

Holy. Crap. lol she's huge!! I'm going to say 10 in there!!


----------



## CarrieJ

WOW....poor thing looks like a meatloaf with a ball....

I'll say 10.
(I'll also hazard a guess that she'll be the most relieved female on Jan 2)


----------



## SitUbuSit

I'm guessing 7 gorgeous puppies.

Carolina, I just noticed that you aren't that far from me! I might have to pay you and the puppies a visit... You know, just to check on them. Not to snuggle with them or anything like that.


----------



## Lialla

I guess 10, she is beautiful!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

SitUbuSit said:


> I'm guessing 7 gorgeous puppies.
> 
> Carolina, I just noticed that you aren't that far from me! I might have to pay you and the puppies a visit... You know, just to check on them. Not to snuggle with them or anything like that.


We welcome people once it is time to start socializing puppies!


----------



## DunRingill

Ohhhhh I had one that looked like that, and she had 14!


----------



## RileyMay

I'm going to guess 15 give or take one! Goodness, I want another puppy so bad!! She's huge, by the way!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

jprice103 said:


> My guess is 10. And I want one to be mine!


If she has 10 like everyone says...I'm sure there will be one in there for you.


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Alexa is due Jan. 1st so she has 10 days left and she is already huge!!!
> 
> I say 8!


OMG she's huge!!! But she is so pretty!! Hope she has a girl for me  lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm sure she will!  I don't think she is going to make it much longer I think these puppies are going to be here sooner than we think!!!


----------



## Anjulian

Well I think she will have 8 very big pups. all wonderful and warm and snuggly, Oops, getting carried away. Lots of love to her for the big day xx Julie.


----------



## jprice103

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I'm sure she will!  I don't think she is going to make it much longer I think these puppies are going to be here sooner than we think!!!


You must be SO excited! What better way to bring in the New Year, than with puppies!! :wub:


----------



## Zisso

Gotta go with 11 cause I Like being the oddball! Good luck with the new litter and best wishes to mama too!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We are Jessica, very excited.


----------



## fkeeley

Oh Lord help us all LOL :crazy:. Can the world handle more little Danicas?:gsdsit::rofl::rofl:. (Danica is one of the daughters of Alexa and Arko BTW). 

Now seriously....these are going to be some GREAT pups for sure (and very, very cute). Dani is such a good, good girl all laughing set aside. I couldn't have asked for a better puppy girl (well maybe another one but I don't think hubby is ready for that):thinking:


----------



## vicky2200

9. Make sure to post updates and pictures!


----------



## Toffifay

I am going to guess a nice round number to go along with her nice round belly! I say 10....:wub:


----------



## Rahrah

Holy Moly!!!

10- 5 boys 5 girls.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

fkeeley said:


> Oh Lord help us all LOL :crazy:. Can the world handle more little Danicas?:gsdsit::rofl::rofl:. (Danica is one of the daughters of Alexa and Arko BTW).
> 
> Now seriously....these are going to be some GREAT pups for sure (and very, very cute). Dani is such a good, good girl all laughing set aside. I couldn't have asked for a better puppy girl (well maybe another one but I don't think hubby is ready for that):thinking:


Well, Danica looks just like her daddy Arko so now you need one just like momma Alexa! :rofl:


----------



## jetscarbie

I'm gonna guess 7.
4 girls, 3 boys.

Beautiful mommy.


----------



## fkeeley

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Well, Danica looks just like her daddy Arko so now you need one just like momma Alexa! :rofl:


Oh don't tempt me!!! :blush: I'm such a sucker for cute, cuddly and adorable puppies


----------



## idahospud49

Ohhhh someday I really want a bi-color!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She is even bigger now, poor thing is so uncomfortable. Any day now! So excited!


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> She is even bigger now, poor thing is so uncomfortable. Any day now! So excited!


haha, so exciting!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Alexa is not finishing her dinner  That is so unlike her, she LOVES her meals. Oh boy....


----------



## HeyJude

:gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We just took her temperature, it is 98.5 so puppies are coming!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Very exciting!!!

I am following on FB... LOL.


----------



## JCKinne

How exciting! I can't wait for updates!


----------



## KZoppa

wait! FB?! QUICK!!! Someone send me the info!!! 

Are the puppies here yet?!


----------



## jprice103

YAY!! PUPPIES!!! Any updates?? I'm going to be glued to my computer all day now!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Nothing yet but should not be much longer since puppies are normally born within 24 hour of her temp dropping.


----------



## jprice103

So exciting! I'll be checking in frequently! Wishing you all an easy, safe birth!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

She has started pushing!!!! Any minute now!!!!


----------



## wildo

Exciting!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hopeing for safe and easy birth for your precious girl, and that all the babies are ok. We already know that they are going to be beautiful.


----------



## jetscarbie

oooohhhh! how exciting.


----------



## jprice103

YAY!! So exciting!!! Wishing Alexa an easy delivery!!!


----------



## ShenzisMom

Have an easy and quick delivery Alexa!


----------



## JCKinne

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## jprice103

JCKinne said:


> The suspense is killing me!


You and me, both! I've been checking every 10 minutes since 6:30!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

New years eve babies! 
Praying for mamma to have an easy and safe delivery! Cant wait to see the babies. It would be awesome if you had a web cam to watch "live " delivery. Does that make me werid?


----------



## KZoppa

any news?!?!?!!?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppy #1 - Solid black female


----------



## nitemares

yayyy!! congrats!!
super exciting! praying for mum to have a healthy safe delivery and for healthy puppies!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Puppies #2 and #3 were both females, both either Bicolor or Blanket B&T.


----------



## nitemares

Any chance of some pictures  Hope mama and pups are doing well. I'm stalking the thread LOL


----------



## jetscarbie

I'm stalking the thread also. It's intense.

So far....3 girls. Great job mommy


----------



## DharmasMom

How exciting!! Wishing Ava a safe and uneventful delivery!! And I will be stalking the thread for updates as well!!


----------



## ILOVEGSD

You guys, as well as Alexa must be exhausted. Hope that all pups come out healthy and happy and Alexa too!!! You guys are so lucky, how exciting that must be to be a part of!!


----------



## zyppi

Wishing all well.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DharmasMom

Oops. I said Ava. I meant Alexa.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Sorry for the lack of updates, I just had to lay down for a few hours, I could not take it any more.

#4 - Black Female
#5 - Bicolor or Blanket B&T male
#6 - Black male
#7 - Bicolor or Blanket B&T female
#8 - Black male


----------



## holland

:bump::bump:Ok Have a cup of coffee and let us know the final count


----------



## GSDBESTK9

#9 - Bicolor or Blanket B&T male


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Picture taken with my iPhone, better pictures coming later...


----------



## Courtney

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Picture taken with my iPhone, better pictures coming later...


oh my goodness...to think these little babies turn into powerful GSD..amazing!


----------



## jprice103

Awwww! They are SO adorable!!! I'm in love already!! :wub:


----------



## DharmasMom

Awwwww!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

They are precious, momma must be exhausted. Hope that she makes a fast recovery. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Momma is doing real well, she is such a good girl. 

This is the "F" litter so now it is time to think of some good names. One of the male puppy buyers has already chosen the name Fonzie.


----------



## selzer

sweet. 

Happy, happy New Year!!!


----------



## jprice103

I like Faegan for a boy - it means joyful! Tell me, what could be more joyful that a GSD puppy!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Faegan it is!


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Momma is doing real well, she is such a good girl.
> 
> This is the "F" litter so now it is time to think of some good names. One of the male puppy buyers has already chosen the name Fonzie.


Hmmm, well if one of the females are mine I know she'll have an F name, but I want to call her Isabella. lolol. Let me see if I can find some F names though?

I like Faith, Fotina, and Francesca, lol. Probably not good ones, but throwing them out anyway  hahahah

I had thought about calling my girl Fiona, but I really am stuck on Isabella


----------



## jprice103

I'm so glad that Alexa and everyone is doing well!! Have to say I was a little worried when we didn't hear anything for several hours! Was so relieved to know that all is well! Give Alexa and the babies a big hug and kiss from me! Oh, and give daddy Arko a big bone!


----------



## marshies

Boy:

Firenze - after a Harry Potter centaur that defied breed convention and helped humans for the greater good. 

Feist 

Florence


----------



## spikecsr665

I will throw my 2 cents for a boys name Fargo. Also cograts on the litter.


----------



## holland

Finese


----------



## holland

Also like Fly


----------



## marshies

holland said:


> Finese


As a bridge player, I also support this name!


----------



## iBaman

Fandango!! Just kidding xD

Congrats! They're all adorable. =3


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Keith, I really like the name Fiona


----------



## Northern GSDs

Love the name Faegan - have that one on my list of favs 

Other F names on my "fav F names list":

Fatima(h)

Fae

Falisha

Faolan 

Faust

Fayanna

Fedor(a)

Felda

Felka

Ferda

Ferko

Fiona

Flynn

Fydor

Fyren


----------



## jprice103

I also like Ferghus....means "manly" ! lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Also a very nice name Jessica.


----------



## Stosh

Congratulations! As always, very beautiful healthy pups. What hope they hold for a new year


----------



## ChiliD

Congrats, that is fantastic. How about Faust, from Goethe's play? It's one of the greatest pieces of German literature.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I just love the name Fallon!!!
Congratz on all the healthy babies & momma!!


----------



## KZoppa

no name suggestions but YAY!!!! Puppies!!!! Cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## selzer

I used Forest on one of my pups because his collar color was green, and it worked nicely.

I like Frodo, Fortiscue, Forager, ***in (as in Oliver Twist), Flicka (my friend), Fester (as in Uncle), Felisha, Fatty (as in Fredegar Bolger), Fudge (as in the Minister of Magic), Friar, Frances or Frannie, Faith, Frosty or Frost, Fili (Brother to Kili).


----------



## selzer

F A G I N -- got to just love the automatic censors.


----------



## fkeeley

Woooooooohooooooo!!!!!! Congrats to the new momma and daddy and the proud "step mom and dad Johnson". Too cute!!!!! Danica sends lots of licks to her sibblings too


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Felon
Falco
Finn
Fame
Flynn


----------



## Vaks

Congratulation!!!!

Hélène


----------



## selzer

I like Flynn, my x-boss's name was Fraser. How about Freida?


----------



## mrsartz

congratulations on the new littler. They are beautiful. Hope mom and pups are all doing well. Hope you're ok. I know it had to be a task for you too.


----------



## BlackGSD

Congrats on the babies!!!!

One of my favorite names is "Fox". (For a black male.)


----------



## HeyJude

Free Da Do Whatever! Love that name.
Puppies are lovely, glad she is doing well.


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Keith, I really like the name Fiona


That's great!!


----------



## DharmasMom

Freya
Finn
Fabian
Fae
Frisco
Fydor (means divine gift)


----------



## obxterra

Congratulations, that is a beautiful pile of puppies!!


----------



## Deuce

Congrats on the puppies! I just checked in and saw they are here!


----------



## Magnolia

Beautiful babies. I like the name Farley.


----------



## zyppi

sweet little squigglies!

Congratulations


----------



## CarrieJ

Congratulations! What a great way to start off 2012!!!! 
Glad mom and babies are all well.


----------



## Gilly1331

Congrats on all the beautiful babies! And bless that momma for carrying them safely and here is to many wonderful years of happiness to each snuggley little fuzz ball!


----------



## skischool

Congratulations on the beautiful litter! I have a name suggestion for you, Frieda It means peace in German. When I was little we had a GSD female Frieda and her brother was Kriega, meaning war in German. I always thought that those would be cute names for a pair of GSD's..
Great start to the new year for sure!!


----------



## jprice103

Any new pictures???


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We are probably going to take pictures later today.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

As promised, pictures of the babies at 2 days old :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ

Aw, was the final count 8? A nice mass of wigglies there and (I'm almost ashamed to admit) that your whelping box is nicer than my cottage....


----------



## jprice103

OMG! They are just adorable! And Alexa looks so proud!! :wub:


----------



## Konotashi

They're beautiful! 

How about Falcor, the luck dragon from the Never Ending Story?


----------



## jprice103

CarrieJ said:


> Aw, was the final count 8?


I believe the final count was 9. 5 females, 4 males.


----------



## jang

Congrats on the new babies...They are beautiful!! I like the name Frazier--used to have a mix by that name--Blessings to you all..
Jan


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Since we will most likely be keeping a female out of this litter, what is the coolest F female name????? Hmmmm


----------



## HeyJude

awwww.... And I agree about the whelping box, much nicer than my tiny house.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Trust me my hubby is very @[email protected] about cleaness when it comes to the puppies.  I had a puppy buyer hug me once and thank me from the bottom of her heart cause she could not believe how clean her puppy was in the crate. :rofl: I think it pays off.


----------



## jprice103

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Since we will most likely be keeping a female out of this litter, what is the coolest F female name????? Hmmmm


My favorite F name for a female is probably Fallon, followed by Fiona.


----------



## Vaks

My favorite name in "F" is "Foulcan" (_fout le camp_) in french (rough translation in english: decamped lolll)

Hélène )))


----------



## JCKinne

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## holland

I like the name Frazier too


----------



## GSDBESTK9

jprice103 said:


> My favorite F name for a female is probably Fallon, followed by Fiona.


I like those! I really like Flicka and Fury.


----------



## amaris

Faust for a male pup?


----------



## dOg

Gorgeous!
Glad for both of ya it was few enough not to cause a line at the milk bar!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yep!! And these little suckers like to DRINK!!! You should see them break fights at the bar all the time, boy are they aggressive when it comes to their milk!!! :rofl:


----------



## Diana.B.

Beautiful pups! 

I'm partial to Freyja (fray-uh; norse goddess of beauty, love and destiny), and Frieda (I love that it means peace in german).


----------



## marshies

Diana.B. said:


> Beautiful pups!
> 
> I'm partial to Freyja (fray-uh; norse goddess of beauty, love and destiny), and Frieda (I love that it means peace in german).



Freyja is also my favourite F female name.

I also like Fable


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Oohh! I like Fable.


----------



## jprice103

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yep!! And these little suckers like to DRINK!!! You should see them break fights at the bar all the time, boy are they aggressive when it comes to their milk!!! :rofl:


Uh...we would LOVE some videos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Jessica, I wish I had had my video camera last night. I was cracking up so hard! One of them was butt up in the air trying to get in from the top. It was hilarious!


----------



## jprice103

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Jessica, I wish I had had my video camera last night. I was cracking up so hard! One of them was butt up in the air trying to get in from the top. It was hilarious!


LOL! That would be awesome to see! Doesn't it always work that you never have your camera there when you need it! And then you when you do have it, they will just lay there sleeping!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

You can say that again!!!!


----------



## GSDinMD

Congrats on the new pups Dennis & Carolina!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you Dries!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Yesterday I was cracking up with this little girl, she kept insisting on sleeping on top of her littermate. Every time the littermate moved and she fell off, she would go back and position herself the same way. I saw her do it 3 times in a row! :rofl:


----------



## df1960

Falcon
Flicka
Fenix - like Phoenix but spelled with an F


----------



## HeyJude

I love puppies. It will be so much fun watching these little pups grow up! Look daily for new photos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

New Pictures!!! - Puppies at 10 days old, gosh they are so adorable I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Vaks

Wow!!!


----------



## KZoppa

I really needed that! New puppy pictures!!! Just made my day! They're all so darn adorable!! 

I like Fury for the girl you guys keep back. Could be such a fun name! 

Dont remember if I've said it yet, but congrats on another beautiful litter!! Give mama some extra love from me! She did a great job!


----------



## jprice103

OMG!! You are killing me! Cuteness overload! Look at those little ears! And what sweet little faces! I'm in love!!! :wub:


----------



## SitUbuSit

Congratulations!!! What was the final count, 9? How many boys/girls? Sorry, my computer is being slow and keeps stalling when I try to flip pages.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Total of 8: 5 females - 3 males


----------



## paulag1955

What color are these little beggars going to be?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

4 Solid Blacks
4 Bicolors/Blanket B&T


----------



## paulag1955

Nice! They are stinkin' cute!


----------



## marshies

What are they like when they're this little? Do you pet them? Do they like cuddles??


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Normally at this age when you pick them up or touch them, they think it is Milk Bar Time!!!  So all they do is desperately look for their milk and squirm and squirm trying to get to it. But funny enough last night I was able to hold a few of them (I guess they were full  ) and they fell asleep on my hands. :wub:
I just held them and kissed them and stroked them and just simply enjoyed it. :wub: Gosh I love puppy breath! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I was going through Arko and Alexa's first litter puppy pictures and remembered how cute they were... :wub:

8 weeks:









Little Danica was my favorite female...









Darko was my favorite male pup...









Darko and Dasko: :wub:

















Dasko:









What a bunch of super nice pups they were and are of course.


----------



## ILOVEGSD

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I was going through Arko and Alexa's first litter puppy pictures and remembered how cute they were... :wub:
> 
> 8 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Danica was my favorite female...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darko was my favorite male pup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darko and Dasko: :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dasko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of super nice pups they were and are of course.


So cute. Awesome pictures and such good looking puppies!


----------

